

JavaScript-based Vi editor - jessedhillon
http://gpl.internetconnection.net/vi/

======
mtinkerhess
Really cool idea. I'm having some trouble with basic things, though, like
getting back to Normal mode from Insert mode -- escape doesn't seem to do it?

